# Where to get used handguns



## Bageland2000 (May 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a place to buy my first handgun, and my gut says that there should be plenty of people that are willing to part with a gun that they don't want anymore. I hope that this topic hasn't been discussed to death- I've done some searching and haven't found a straight answer. Here's my thoughts on the matter, I hope someone with experience can help me with this:

In my experience buying other items (cars, computer equipment, etc) there is always plenty of quality used equipment out there. In looking for my first handgun, someone told me that I should be able to find a used police-issue Glock or other 9mm for under $300. I've called a few dealers around looking for used Glocks and no one has them. And prices on what I can find (other used brands) seems to be really high. Is there any way to get in touch directly to people without going through a dealer that is going to add $100 to the purchase? Are there any other strategies to be looking for? I was going to go with a new M&P 9mm, but the wait to get them back in stock is a long time where I wanted to buy it. If there are indeed used Glocks for under $300, I'd love to get one just as a "introductory" gun.

I noticed that there is a classifieds section here, but I'm assuming I can't find it because I'm a new member..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bageland2000 said:


> I'm looking for a place to buy my first handgun, and my gut says that there should be plenty of people that are willing to part with a gun that they don't want anymore. I hope that this topic hasn't been discussed to death- I've done some searching and haven't found a straight answer. Here's my thoughts on the matter, I hope someone with experience can help me with this:
> 
> In my experience buying other items (cars, computer equipment, etc) there is always plenty of quality used equipment out there. In looking for my first handgun, someone told me that I should be able to find a used police-issue Glock or other 9mm for under $300. I've called a few dealers around looking for used Glocks and no one has them. And prices on what I can find (other used brands) seems to be really high. Is there any way to get in touch directly to people without going through a dealer that is going to add $100 to the purchase? Are there any other strategies to be looking for? I was going to go with a new M&P 9mm, but the wait to get them back in stock is a long time where I wanted to buy it. If there are indeed used Glocks for under $300, I'd love to get one just as a "introductory" gun.
> 
> *I noticed that there is a classifieds section here, but I'm assuming I can't find it because I'm a new member.*.


http://www.handgunforum.net/market-place/

As for the rest, more of your privately owned gun shops will have a larger used gun selection than your larger chain stores etc. Or at least that has been my experience.

On-line, most forums have a Buy Sell Trade Section, BudsGunShop.com also has used firearms etc.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

VA is right,check all the local stores.Police trade-ins are generally bought by bigger stores in a lump sum,so if you don't have a large private store around the online guys are the spot.I'd be suspicious of any name for under $300,even a Glock considering I don't like them.If you want a Glock,save another 2 up and buy a new one.

You have to know what you're looking at or rely on honest descriptions with used guns,just like cars etc.Gun can look great but be a POS,or it can look like crap from holster wear and be about pristine internally (where LE trade-ins can be the deal).Have someone knowledgable in guns help you decide.

Now,have you shot many handguns?Everyone is different,so unless you shoot something you have no idea if the gun even fits you well.If you haven't shot many,either hang out at the local rental shop/range to try some or the local range and talk to the members that have been versed in handguns.Just because a certain gun is touted as "the" gun doesn't mean it's right for you.I've been around the "best" gun made since it hit this country (Glock),if you gave me one I'd sell it without putting a round through it.That's just my personal view of them though to make my point,alot of people think they're the best thing since the wheel.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Armslist.com............you can check out firearms in your own state, and do FTF's.........if I am not mistaken, you need a foid card to purchase in Iliinois.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Didn't catch the Illinois part, check out *Shooting Sports Equipment, Firearms, Ammo, Handguns, Shotguns and Rifles at the Mega Sports Complex in Plainfield IL* a really good selection and fair prices.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Palmetto State Armory is having a sale with free shipping and has S&W m&ps in stock ........JJ


----------



## Bageland2000 (May 27, 2012)

rex said:


> Now,have you shot many handguns?...Just because a certain gun is touted as "the" gun doesn't mean it's right for you.I've been around the "best" gun made since it hit this country (Glock),if you gave me one I'd sell it without putting a round through it.That's just my personal view of them though to make my point,alot of people think they're the best thing since the wheel.


I've shot many guns. about 5 9mm autos. I plan on doing a little more range practice before I buy, but I'm pretty set on the M&P. My thought with a cheaper Glock was to just get a gun to learn from a little. One that I can break down and clean a bunch, learn what I really like and don't like about it, and lone to others when going to the range. When the M&P is back in stock, if I really don't like the Glock, then sell it. It seems though now, I'll just go to the range and pick the exact gun I want, then be patient and buy it when it is back in stock.



VAMarine said:


> Didn't catch the Illinois part, check out *Shooting Sports Equipment, Firearms, Ammo, Handguns, Shotguns and Rifles at the Mega Sports Complex in Plainfield IL* a really good selection and fair prices.


cool thanks I'll check it out



chessail77 said:


> Palmetto State Armory is having a sale with free shipping and has S&W m&ps in stock ........JJ


OOS on the 9mm 

Bud's guns has the M&P 9mm pro (with the night sights) for $456 shipped with a $50 MIR from S&W. I don't think I'm going to be able to beat that. Just need to wait.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Since you like the Smith so much,find the main Smith forum,not the company's,and similar that allow selling used guns.I hang out at HKPRO.com and find some great deals on them,but used HKs are hard to find in the low $500 range.They have non HK for sale subforum so check that one out too.I've found over the years that the people big into a certain gun usually have alot of them in different calibers and versions,and they rotate their stock or sell some off to finance something else.Good deals can be had if you keep an eye on the right places.

I don't know if Smith has a site like HK's,but I'm sure something close exists.I've never found a site like HK's,there's tons of info there,but you can buy and sell anything from parts to fully supressed autos (anything that HK made),ex factory employees/historians and HK customer service is right there in a sub forum.Almost feels like you're at HK,not just talking about them.


----------



## Bageland2000 (May 27, 2012)

rex said:


> Since you like the Smith so much,find the main Smith forum,not the company's,and similar that allow selling used guns.I hang out at HKPRO.com and find some great deals on them,but used HKs are hard to find in the low $500 range.They have non HK for sale subforum so check that one out too.I've found over the years that the people big into a certain gun usually have alot of them in different calibers and versions,and they rotate their stock or sell some off to finance something else.Good deals can be had if you keep an eye on the right places.
> 
> I don't know if Smith has a site like HK's,but I'm sure something close exists.I've never found a site like HK's,there's tons of info there,but you can buy and sell anything from parts to fully supressed autos (anything that HK made),ex factory employees/historians and HK customer service is right there in a sub forum.Almost feels like you're at HK,not just talking about them.


Cool I'll check this out


----------

